# TV's with slightly different model numbers



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

Ok, I have been researching HDTV's. I have been reviewing Vizio tv's lately. I saw a Vizio TV at my local BJ's Wholesale that had a model number of VO37LFHDTV10A. Well when you go to Vizio or a review site they dont have that exact model number. They do however have the VO37LF. My question is what do the other numbers mean in that model number and does it mean it is a different model? Is this the exact same model as the VO37LF? Please shed some light on this issue. Thanks.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

From what I am seeing,they are the same.
One is just showing the extended model number,
which probably translates to model VO37LF
High definition TV version 1.0A
See this one........
http://www.amazon.com/VIZIO-1080p-VO37LF-HDTV-VO37LFHDTV10A/dp/B001OOJL6A


----------

